# Conversation with Dish Rep (New HD)



## jasnhrpr (Nov 12, 2008)

This is a conversation that I just had with an online Dish Representative. I asked when Nickelodeon HD would be added to the TurboHD package. This is his response:

(03) Jack J: DISH Network is going to launch a number of national HD channels over the next few months, such as:
AMC (American Movie Classics) HD
BET HD
CMT (Country Music Channel) HD
IFC (Independent Film Channel) HD
MoreMAX HD
MTV HD
Nickelodeon HD
VH-1 HD
(03) Jack J: Please be assured that we are going to launch Nickelodeon HD very soon.
(03) Jack J: Please continue to check back with us.
(03) Jack J: Have I handled everything to your satisfaction?
Jason: Sounds great! No specific date yet?
(03) Jack J: Yes, we do not have the exact time frame available, however, I can assure you that we are going to launch these channels very soon.
(03) Jack J: Have I handled everything to your satisfaction?
Jason: Yes, Thank you.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

jasnhrpr said:


> This is a conversation that I just had with an online Dish Representative. I asked when Nickelodeon HD would be added to the TurboHD package. This is his response:
> 
> (03) Jack J: DISH Network is going to launch a number of national HD channels over the next few months, such as:
> AMC (American Movie Classics) HD
> ...


That's great another set of 7 HD Channels, I never need to watch, where
is FOX News and Fox Business HD?


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

"very soon" is a relative term.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Taco Lover said:


> "very soon" is a relative term.


so is "such as".


----------



## sethwell (Sep 19, 2008)

don't forget "up to"!!! LOL


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

space86 said:


> That's great another set of 7 HD Channels, I never need to watch, where
> is FOX News and Fox Business HD?


Which are two I never watch in SD, and so will not in HD.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

tnsprin said:


> Which are two I never watch in SD, and so will not in HD.


Don't worry, being the 6th most watch cable channel....millions of others will

I personally will like having AMC HD....and NICK. Actually, after switching over to the HD only pack, I welcome any new HD channels....however FNC/FBN/FX are all on my top list.


----------



## Gary Noonan (Oct 14, 2005)

jasnhrpr said:


> This is a conversation that I just had with an online Dish Representative. I asked when Nickelodeon HD would be added to the TurboHD package. This is his response:
> 
> (03) Jack J: DISH Network is going to launch a number of national HD channels over the next few months, such as:
> AMC (American Movie Classics) HD
> ...


Don't think we should hold our breaths. What reps say does not always materialize. When I was deciding between Cox cable and Dish, Cox rep told me that Cox would very soon add HD. That was in 2005 and my town still has no Cox HD!


----------



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

Gary Noonan said:


> Don't think we should hold our breaths. What reps say does not always materialize. When I was deciding between Cox cable and Dish, Cox rep told me that Cox would very soon add HD. That was in 2005 and my town still has no Cox HD!


I got one for you. I have an email from the head engineer of our local CBS affiliate telling me they expected to have HD in time for the broadcast of the Masters. Unfortunately that email was in 2004 and we still don't have CBS in HD!


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

hey i had a conversation with Jack J also! I asked about new HD and the only answer I got was "we're working towards it."


----------



## bsmith_tsu (Oct 28, 2008)

If all fails, "very soon."


----------



## daleles (Jul 2, 2005)

What I don't understand is Dish has been promising "up to 150 HD channels by the end of the year" since this Summer. They claim they have about "100" national HD channels now (which I don't think is entirely true). This means they will have to add about "50"
or so channels with-in the next 6 - 7 weeks. I can't see it. The new Guns N Roses album will come out before Dish delivers their "year end" promise. :sure:


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

daleles said:


> What I don't understand is Dish has been promising "up to 150 HD channels by the end of the year" since this Summer.


 Keep in mind that "up to" is clearly in there between "promising" and "150" even as you restate it. As the term is defined in Dictionary.com I'm sure they mean "c.""

*up to,*
a. as far as or approaching (a certain part, degree, point, etc.): She went wading up to her knees. I am up to the eighth lesson.
b. in full realization or attainment of: He worked up to president of the company.
c. as many as; to the limit of: The car will seat up to five persons.
d. having adequate powers or ability for; capable of; equal to: He didn't think I was up to the job.
e. the duty or responsibility of; incumbent upon: It's up to you to break the news to him.
f. engaged in; contriving; doing: What have you been up to lately?

Personally, I don't know why they all don't shut up about the numbers unless they use the term according to the "b." definition - "we've added enough HD national channels that we are up to 87."


----------



## HDRoberts (Dec 11, 2007)

Aren't these that channels that were put out on the Charlie Chat several months ago?

What a shock, a CSR tells us new HD is coming SOON


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

What about FX & ESPNU?


----------



## jimb (Feb 13, 2006)

bnewt said:


> What about FX & ESPNU?


and SPEED HD?


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

jasnhrpr said:


> This is a conversation that I just had with an online Dish Representative. I asked when Nickelodeon HD would be added to the TurboHD package. This is his response:
> 
> (03) Jack J: DISH Network is going to launch a number of national HD channels over the next few months, such as:
> AMC (American Movie Classics) HD
> ...


Scrioted reading............


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

Paul Secic said:


> Scrioted reading............


What????


----------



## JackDobiash (Jul 20, 2005)

He means "Scripted reading"


----------



## Ryan415689 (Oct 7, 2008)

edit for content


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

bnewt said:


> What about FX & ESPNU?





jimb said:


> and SPEED HD?


Soon.


----------



## GB1 (Dec 7, 2006)

I called and spoke with a CSR yesterday (once agian there was a mysterious $20 charge on my account). For what it is worth I asked about any new HD just for giggles. She said there was nothing scheduled.


----------



## stick30 (Feb 26, 2007)

Dora the Explorer in HD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You kidding me.

Awesome!!!!!

I will most certainly watch that with my daughter now....... swiper no swiping.

LOL


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

Jasnhrpr,

Welcome aboard DBSTALK. We are glad to have you in the forums. You have joined the very knowledgable and very smart people of the world. You will be more informed and get a correct answer to your problems here.


----------



## HDftw (Jul 12, 2008)

stick30 said:


> Dora the Explorer in HD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You kidding me.
> 
> Awesome!!!!!
> 
> ...


lol:lol: , I just hope it's before the end of the year.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

GB1 said:


> I called and spoke with a CSR yesterday (once agian there was a mysterious $20 charge on my account). For what it is worth I asked about any new HD just for giggles. She said there was nothing scheduled.


Dish must really be in trouble.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Paul Secic said:


> Dish must really be in trouble.


AMC 14 anyone?


----------



## dishlover2 (Aug 24, 2008)

Taco Lover said:


> "very soon" is a relative term.


maybe when the change over to mpeg 4 is complete dec 1st according to the the last tech chat

then new hd additions will surface


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

Geez! When I was a kid, we had to WALK up to TURN THE DIAL on our standard def TV (that had parts made in the USA!) We got 2, 5, 8, and 11. (ATL locals in the early 80s). We didn't have a UHF antenna so any channel >12 were no go. My old man wasn't going to pay for television--it's 95% garbage anyways. (Actually, he's still right about the garbage part if you REALLY think about it.) This Thanksgiving--just be thankful that you have a television with, gosh, only how many HD channels? And my guess is too--that the TV you're watching now is either the same size OR A LOT BIGGER than what you had as a kid. Yes, I want more HD too--but just enjoy what you have now and know that more channels are coming. ...so we can continue to watch even MORE garbage... but in HD.


----------



## eudoxia (Apr 8, 2008)

tedb3rd said:


> Geez! When I was a kid, we had to WALK up to TURN THE DIAL on our standard def TV (that had parts made in the USA!) We got 2, 5, 8, and 11. (ATL locals in the early 80s). We didn't have a UHF antenna so any channel >12 were no go. My old man wasn't going to pay for television--it's 95% garbage anyways. (Actually, he's still right about the garbage part if you REALLY think about it.) This Thanksgiving--just be thankful that you have a television with, gosh, only how many HD channels? And my guess is too--that the TV you're watching now is either the same size OR A LOT BIGGER than what you had as a kid. Yes, I want more HD too--but just enjoy what you have now and know that more channels are coming. ...so we can continue to watch even MORE garbage... but in HD.


 
ummm....okay
I know starving kids in China may not have HD,
but don't we pay money this garbage?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

tedb3rd said:


> Geez! When I was a kid, we had to WALK up to TURN THE DIAL on our standard def TV (that had parts made in the USA!) We got 2, 5, 8, and 11. (ATL locals in the early 80s). We didn't have a UHF antenna so any channel >12 were no go. My old man wasn't going to pay for television--it's 95% garbage anyways. (Actually, he's still right about the garbage part if you REALLY think about it.) This Thanksgiving--just be thankful that you have a television with, gosh, only how many HD channels? And my guess is too--that the TV you're watching now is either the same size OR A LOT BIGGER than what you had as a kid. Yes, I want more HD too--but just enjoy what you have now and know that more channels are coming. ...so we can continue to watch even MORE garbage... but in HD.


In Sacramento with a 40 foot antenna, we usually (but not always) got signals from San Francisco KRON 4 NBC, KPIX 5 CBS, and KGO 7 ABC during the period of 1951-1953. In 1953 we had to add a UHF antenna for KCCC 40 DuMont (it seems like we had a tuner or something). But by the mid-50's local stations began broadcasting mostly the same stuff that the San Francisco stations broadcast, but the signals were more reliable.

I enjoyed what I had then in black and white. But I wanted more then, like color pictures. I enjoy what I have now. But I want more!


----------



## dishlover2 (Aug 24, 2008)

phrelin said:


> In Sacramento with a 40 foot antenna, we usually (but not always) got signals from San Francisco KRON 4 NBC, KPIX 5 CBS, and KGO 7 ABC during the period of 1951-1953. In 1953 we had to add a UHF antenna for KCCC 40 DuMont (it seems like we had a tuner or something). But by the mid-50's local stations began broadcasting mostly the same stuff that the San Francisco stations broadcast, but the signals were more reliable.
> 
> I enjoyed what I had then in black and white. But I wanted more then, like color pictures. I enjoy what I have now. But I want more!


Me too and by the way as wel all know you get what you pay for but also who wouldve thought we could enjoy theatrical movies after they left movie theaters a movie outing is much more expensive now a days :lol:

One person s trash is another persons innovation :lol:


----------

